

Why do so many sites prevent special characters in passwords? - smharris65
http://www.evanfosmark.com/2009/06/why-do-so-many-websites-fail-with-password-restrictions/

======
deathbyzen
I recently received a registration email from a website that I had never been
to before. Apparently, a person with my same name beilieved HE owned
$firstname.$lastname@gmail.com

It sent me his log-in credentials in plain text and I was able to contact him
via his phone/address to warn him not to use my email.

